# reavsie's Eldar - 2012 Army Painting Challenge



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I've only managed to finish one unit of 10 Boyz in the last 3 years so I took up the army painting challenge to help motivate me to complete some squads and hopefully a full army.

This Project Log will follow my attempts with Saim Hann Eldar for the challenge.

First unit was Banshees which was probably a bit ambitious.

Before pic:

 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/reavsie1]reavsie1 at 2012-02-26[/URL]

After pics to follow later.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Took me the whole month to complete and went right down to the wire, posting shortly before midnight.

Sadly, no in-progress pics this time, but will post these for next unit now I have figured out camera settings.

Completed pics:

Was testing distances for camera so have 3 pics of each facing - Front-Left-Back-Right:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

reavsie1 at 2012-04-01

I hope to improve not only my painting, but also pic taking as this log progresses. (Background, yes I know!)

First time attempting highlights which was a bit hit and miss to be honest. Spent as much time making good mistakes afterwards.

There is an excellent level of detail on these models which my painting skills cannot yet do justice to. Overall, I am happy with the end result as they will look good on the tabletop, although suffer somewhat under closer scrutiny.

Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Final touches for the Banshees:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-02

reavsie1 at 2012-04-02

reavsie1 at 2012-04-02

reavsie1 at 2012-04-02

reavsie1 at 2012-04-02

Coat of Purity Seal followed by adding tufts of grass to the base. Wanted to post the finished pictures before spraying with Purity Seal as I have heard horror stories from others using this.

First time adding static grass as well, pretty pleased with the result.

Next up will be a squad of Guardians for the April entry.

Reavsie


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

That's some sexy looking Howling Banshee's.
The armor color has a nice smooth finish to it. I always get nervous doing a color that close to white.

+rep!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I've started mixing my paints with windowlene (windex) rather than water, and am getting much smoother results that way.

Thanks for the rep!

Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

April entry will be a Guardian squad. These were primed some time ago with Army Painter red:

[URL="http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/







By reavsie1 at 2012-04-03[/URL]

This was a bit too close to the intended final colour so I needed to darken them up a bit. Unfortunately Baal Red isn't very good at shading so I used a heavy wash of Badab Black instead:

[URL="http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/







By reavsie1 at 2012-04-03[/URL]

Not sure that was a great idea!

Plan is to drybrush with Blood Red then attempt some highlights with a red/orange mix. Probably then wash with Baal Red to try and bring it together.

Will be a short month for me as I will be away for a week, so want to make this unit fairly quick if possible. As they are a basic troops unit, I'm not too concerned about a great level of detail this month.

Reavsie


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Like the color scheme on the Banshees....

Looking forward to seeing more.

+rep


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool looking...very excited to see the next batch!

+rep


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

One coat of Blood Red dry brush later:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-03

Still too dark, might have to try another coat of dry brushed Blood Red. That's enough for tonight though.

Reavsie


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the darker look is pretty fitting actually. I'm not a huge fan of bright and gaudy colors. Why not highlight/finish one Guardian off as is and see how you like it.

Just my 2cp.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

@Rameses - good suggestion. I tried highlighting with just Blood Red on one of them and liked it, so I'll be going with that.

I've highlighted three now and just added a base coat of Astronomican Grey for the non-red bits:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-04

reavsie1 at 2012-04-04

reavsie1 at 2012-04-04

reavsie1 at 2012-04-04

Looks like I missed the large gem on the chest, so wil need to do that with the grey as well. Grey is pretty neutral so don't think it matters too much what will go on top, just prevents the red from bleeding through.

Oh yes, and that is Shadow Grey on the shuriken catapult, over a base of Astronomican Grey.

Reavsie


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Your eldar are shaping up and turning out pretty good so far. I havent worked with the new "Fine cast" models yet, but I have been seeing alot of slightly warped parts and such. I have gotten used to it working with FW models and kits, I guess now I will have ot expect the same thing from GW. An easy fix is to dip the warped part into hot water and place it in a clamp or vice until it cool back down to room temp. Lastly, do you plan on maybe adding one more coat of the red as to help the colors underneath not bleed through?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

@DoE - as you spotted, I have struggled a little with the warping on the finecast Banshees. I was using a fan heater and my fingers to straighten some parts, but it was a bit hit or miss. Thanks for the clamp tip, I'll try that next time - have Fire Dragons to tackle at some point.

Having had a week away and a pretty lazy week after, I'm not going to add any more coats of the red as time is starting to get tight now.

Latest photo's below. I've completed the highlights on the armour, and started to basecoat the helmets. I ended up using a 2:1 mix of Blood Red and Blazing Orange for the highlights as I didn't think the straight Blood Red showed up enough:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-23

reavsie1 at 2012-04-23

reavsie1 at 2012-04-23

reavsie1 at 2012-04-23


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Struggling to get these finished in time, so will only be tabletop quality for the challenge. I'll need to finish highlights and more detail later. Some making good too.

Have completed shuriken catapults, faceplates and first coat on the bases:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-28

reavsie1 at 2012-04-28

reavsie1 at 2012-04-28

reavsie1 at 2012-04-28

Have got half a day tomorrow and Monday evening to finish for the challenge. Eyes, helmets and probably another coat on the bases is about as much as I think I can get done. Not too sure how many coats will be needed for the helmets.

reavsie out.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I really like these, a lot! Guardians are looking fantastic.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

@Minizke1 - thanks!

Guardians are finished as far as the challenge is concerned. They are at least tabletop quality and I am out of time, so here we go:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-30

reavsie1 at 2012-04-30

reavsie1 at 2012-04-30

reavsie1 at 2012-04-30

I will be adding a little more to these before I consider them to be complete:

Some more details, such as belts and the things hanging off the Shuriken Catapults.
Highlights on the SC's.
Couple more layers on the bases.
Purity Seal
Static Grass.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like these and I will be excited to see more! I have an Eldar army I am working on but currently waiting for paints!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good job Reavsie, I look forward to seeing them fully finished. The "table top" look, looks better than most other table tops I have seen. Well done!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

@Pride365 & @DoE - thanks for your comments!

@Pride365 - would like to see some pics of those once you have the paints.

Have just posted up my Army Challenge entry for May, which is a Farseer and Warlock squad. I did want to do just the Farseer as that would give me some extra time to finish off the Guardians, but then I realised it was probably the only chance to get the Warlocks painted this year.

Will attempt to complete the lot, but if time runs tight I may drop back to just the Farseer.

Before pics:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-02

reavsie1 at 2012-05-02

reavsie1 at 2012-05-02

reavsie1 at 2012-05-02


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Rather foolishly I decided to finish my Guardians first. Not the smartest move, but unfinished business really bugs me. 

Just waiting for a dry day to give them a coat of Purity Seal, followed by some static grass. I have backup pictures already in case it all goes horribly wrong.

Anyway, on to this month's entry, Farseer and Warlocks. I've shaded with Badab Black and then a coat of dry brushed Blood Red. Also done the first coat on the bases, more to cover up the red than anything else:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-09

reavsie1 at 2012-05-09

reavsie1 at 2012-05-09

reavsie1 at 2012-05-09

I'm going to follow the same process as I did with the Guardians, which is basically base coat, shade, highlights and pick out some details.

I'm still a pretty basic painter, so am concentrating on getting comfortable with a method that works for me and allows me to get some completed units on the table.

Later on I may look at adding some new techniques and a higher level of detail, but this is enough for now.

Reavsie out!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Not much of an update this time. A little work on the Farseer and Warlocks (must try harder) and final pics of Guardians:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

Coat of Purity Seal and some static grass for the Guardians:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

reavsie1 at 2012-05-12

Helmets and the "flashes" on wrists and ankles would benefit from some highlighting to bring out the detail. Might try lining the detail edges on the Farseer and Warlocks.

I'll need to put in more effort to finish this month on time...


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Them Guardians are looking damn nice!
I must spread some lovin' before I can hit you with +Rep again, but I'm lovin' your Saim Hann Eldar.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lookin Good!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.

@Rameses - you're probably not allowed to rep Eldar now you've turned to the dark side...


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

After a lazy week I have pulled my finger out this weekend and laid down most of the base colours:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-20

reavsie1 at 2012-05-20

reavsie1 at 2012-05-20

reavsie1 at 2012-05-20

Couple more layers and highlights to go.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

You can totally get them done this month!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Nearly there*

reavsie1 at 2012-05-28

reavsie1 at 2012-05-28

reavsie1 at 2012-05-28

reavsie1 at 2012-05-28

Little more work to do on the larger gems and swords, and black & white highlights.

Then finish off with more layers on bases, purity seal and static grass.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good so far though!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*May entry complete*

Just finished the Farseer & Warlocks:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-31

reavsie1 at 2012-05-31

reavsie1 at 2012-05-31

reavsie1 at 2012-05-31

They ended up okay, but I failed at highlighting white (too thick and wobbly) and used Shadow Grey rather than Codex Grey to highlight black - doh!

I also made a mess of the blades as I had the same too thick and wobbly problem. Tried to make a pale blue glaze to bring it together a bit more, but didn't help as much as I hoped.

Trying not to spend any money at the moment, but would have benefited from a gloss varnish on the blades and gems.

I did try a dot of white on the gems for the first time which turned out ok mostly.

Reavsie.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

No one became a master painter in a day they look good!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Pride365 - I'm not overly worried about it. I just need lots more practise, which is a good thing about the challenge.

Also picking up a lot of little tips here and there on Heresy which is helping too.

Cheers,
Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Next up - War Walkers*

A unit of 2 War Walkers.

These have been base coated for some time, one with Army Painter red primer and the other with Skull White spray and then airbrushed with Blood Red.

 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/reavsie1]reavsie1 at 2012-06-05[/URL]

Not so obvious in the picture, but side by side there is a noticeable difference in the colours. So I decided to even them up by airbrushing with Mechrite Red for the base coat, which I did yesterday:
 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/reavsie1]reavsie1 at 2012-06-05[/URL]

Now I have a little dilemma - do I spray all over with Blood Red and then darken up recesses by brush, or do I attempt to add a layer of Blood Red leaving some Mechrite showing in recesses.

I'll still have to shade the rcesses some more anyway, so I am leaning towards spraying with Blood Red as that will be far quicker.

That leaves me wondering why I didn't just spray everything Blood Red to start with and save myself a step or two.

Inexperience showing through I guess - I do agonise a lot over the order in which to do things and the best way of doing them.

I'm sure I will find the answer in more practise...

Reavsie


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i tend to under coat black, then merchite, wash of the red then dry brush some ba red on top 

It does give a pretty dirty red though, more suitable for my BAs then your eldar but it's the technique i love to use


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Hellados.

That would be in keeping with how I did the Guardians and Farseer, so would match those units.

I am torn though, as I have a Wave Serpent nearly complete that is more in the traditional smooth coat style rather than dry brushed.

Looks like whatever I do, the army won't be completely uniform - at the moment I am veering towards the airbrush route as the finish will be more noticeable on larger models like the War Walkers.

Cheers,
Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*War Walker update*

Current progress on the walkers:

reavsie1 at 2012-06-10

reavsie1 at 2012-06-10

I went the airbrush route and did a coat of Blood Red, and used a Badab Black wash in the recesses that weren't going to be black anyway.

Also laid down an Astronomican Grey basecoat on some detail areas and gems.

More detail work, highlighting and canopies still to go.

Reavsie


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

reavsie said:


> Just finished the Farseer & Warlocks:
> 
> reavsie1 at 2012-05-31
> 
> ...


Looking good there +rep (& I must steal your painting guide for my Command sqaud too)


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

@the_barwn - thanks, and steal away. I get a lot of my tips from here and hope to steal more myself as my skills progress.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Quick update*

Had a bit of a gap while waiting for some supplies which have now arrived.

Done some work on helmets, gems and canopies. Canopies will be glued in place after varnishing.

[URL="







[/URL]

Thought I'd include the WIP Wave Serpent as I've done the canopy for that at the same time as the Walkers. If I ever manage to finish early one month, the Wave Serpent will be in line for some paint as it's nearly finished.

Got to shade the helmets, then highlighting and bases.

Sorry for the poor pic.

Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*War Walkers finished*

Finished the War Walkers this evening. 

Some firsts for me on these were:

Painting canopies (still not sure the PVA will hold them in place).

Gloss varnish on gems (easy and effective)

Decals (okay for a first attempt)














































Struggled with highlighting. Made a poor job of the black, and there didn't really seem to be much in the way of edges on the red, so I decided to leave as is.

Might try a gradient effect next time. Should be possible with an airbrush and I want to practise much more with mine.

Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*July - Dire Avengers*

Next up is a minimum size unit of Dire Avengers:










Washed the sprue last night and started cleaning up mold lines today.

Made some good progress today, the parts on the left are still to clean up, but the parts on the right are cleaned and the torso halves stuck together.

Although I have plenty of stuff built and unpainted, I wanted to add the build part to see if I could still complete a unit in a month - pretty confident that I can after today's start.

I have always assembled first then painted, but want to change this round to avoid the problems painting covered areas such as the chest.

I also want to airbrush as much as I can (to help get units finished more quickly), so I will probably paint the majority if not all, before assembling.

Reavsie


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Completed the prep and primed with Vallejo Grey Primer via airbrush.

I really like this primer, it went on very smooth with none of the grittiness you can sometimes get. It is also a very light grey so is easy to see what parts have been covered against the darker GW grey plastic.

I had hoped to have at least sprayed the base coats and shaded the armour by now, but had a little hiccup this week - I'm being made redundant! That put me off my stride a little. Assuming that I manage to find another job it will mean vastly reduced hobby time as I'm likely to face a 2 hr commute each way, versus working from home at the moment.

Anyway, got over the shock and tried to get some more painting in.

Had a bit of a nightmare with the airbrush constantly drying out and then blocked completely. Probably cost me a couple of hours as it first impacted the speed with all the stop starting, and then about an hour to strip, clean and reassemble.

That was whilst working on the blue armour, and as I was so close to finishing, I decided to do the last bits by brush today rather than get the airbrush out again for two and a bit guns and the second side of the backpack searchlight things.

This didn't go to plan either as it has taken about six coats by brush when I decided they were close enough and started cleaning up and putting away. Having taken another look now they are dry, I can see that they aren't quite as dark as the ones that were sprayed, but it's close enough that I'm not going to do any more layers.

Progress so far:










I'm a little behind as I had wanted to spray the heads and cloth white, and the guns black by now.

I intend to carry on with this unit as best I can, but have to give priority to finding a job, so this will inevitably reduce hobby time.

Reavsie


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn bro, really bad news about the job

The painting looks top notch though dude, my new airbrush is on its way because at the moment I only have a single action gun.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Hellados - I'm sure you'll love the extra control you get from a dual action. I've found it to be a steep learning curve with the airbrush, but will just keep plugging away until I become proficient at it.

I'm trying to follow this guide, although will have to skip some of the finer work as my control is nowhere near that level yet:

bXWzOC9ieto

I've got to finish the plumes, eyes & catapults, then varnish before putting a wash on armour, helms and loin cloths:












So far, so good. On target to complete this month.

Reavsie.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Got a few more bits done:










Just got highlights to do on the catapults before varnish and washes.

Not easy to see from the pic, but I have done gems, eyes, some detail on catapults and loin cloths, and finished the plumes.

Also, the searchlight lenses and dry brushed ice blue on these to bring them in line with the highlighted armour.

Reavsie.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Highlights, varnish and washes done:










Sorry the photo is rather washed out so you can't really see the shading on the helmets or loin cloths.

Bit shiny at the moment, but will be dulled back down when I matt varnish later on.

Think I'm just about ready to start sticking bits together!

Reavsie.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Couple more layers on the bases, and loin cloths and torso's assembled:










Hope to have them finished this weekend.

Reavsie


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done on the Walkers Reavsie, the red looks great and the decals look perfect as far as I can tell from the pictures, especially for your first time. Im surprised to see that some people still paint their figures on the sprue, I have always ran into issues with that but it seems to be working quit well for you. Anyways, keep up the good work!

Regards.
DoE


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks DoE. I'm still trying to find a method that I'm happy with, it seems that each brings its own problems.

To begin with I always assembled everything so I could use them in game. It was only later on when I started to paint my mini's that I found a fully assembled mini made it difficult to get to a number of places, and would therefore take a long time. Very frustrating, and not brilliant results.

This was the first unit I have painted on the sprue, which as you mentioned does have some problems. The main problems I found was when you come to assemble, you can have trouble getting the glue to take and you have to prepare and paint the bit where you cut from the sprue - can be hard to match that to the rest of the paint job.

What I did really like was that the painting was much quicker than when fully assembled as everything was easy to get to.

Maybe part assembling (legs/torso) then painting is the way to go.

Anyway, on to the pics of the completed unit:





































I must get a better camera at some stage (funds don't permit at present), as the close ups aren't defined enough. They look better at a distance:





































Had problems with the smaller decals on a curved surface, I couldn't get them to lay flat. At normal eye distance though, you can't see the wrinkles.

Couldn't get two of the torso's to glue to the legs, so used a little greenstuff to get a stronger join. Not sure that was due to painting first as I have had the same problem a couple of times with Guardians/Dire Avengers when assembling first.

One thing I have learned though, is that I always just complete in time for the deadline, never early. I definitely have slack periods during the month though, so it seems as if I need the deadline to keep me going. Might try for an additional unit next month to see if I can keep working more consistently. I have a few half painted Eldar units that I'd like to complete.

If you're still reading, well done! Sorry for waffling on so long.

Reavsie out!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the Dire Avengers, crisp colours and excellent straight lines. Cant wait to see more.

Well done.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are some good looking Avengers mate you should be proud. I'm having the same bother as you. I got carried away and fully assembled them to paint after. Ended up having to remove them from their bases to do them justice and its resulted in some snapped legs, not good but fixable! Keep it up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Reavsie- have you tried a decal setting solution to get the decals to lay flat? I am not a huge fan of GW decals as I feel they are a bit thick and don't take curves well. I find using a setting solution works very well even on flats to blend the decal and snug it down. 

Otherwise, those are very nive Avengers. I lied the step-by-step pics as it is nice to see how others paint, I always get an idea from what fellow Heretics are trying. I am trying heads on the sprue now after seeing you threas and fighting with painting them attached.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys - makes it worth all the effort!

I've still got 15 fully assembled Dire Avengers that I need to finish, but it is slow progress as I am struggling to reach parts, particularly on the heads. Painting on the sprue was a pleasure in comparison.

As for the decals, I'm using the Vallejo Decal Fix and Decal Medium and this process: http://www.acrylicosvallejo.com/blog/2010/03/applying-decals/

I probably just need more practise.

Cheers,
Reavsie


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't used the Vallejo stuff. I use Microsol and Microset and like it better than the walthers decal set. You would assume all the decal solutions were pretty much the same. 

I still blame the GW decals as being overly thick!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*August sneak peak*

Striking Scorpions for August:










Just waiting for the thread to go up.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

reavsie said:


> Striking Scorpions for August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum yum, I've got some of these on my desk too. How are you modelling the Exarch?


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

He's got the pincer thingy - Scorpion's Claw I think it's called?

Not sure how good it is in game, I've only played them a handful of times, and not in 6th.

Along with my Banshees, neither have managed to make it into combat yet! Must, build, more, transports...


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Minor update*

I've washed the Scorpions with Badab Black. Had a little trouble hitting the recesses due to all the ridges in their armour. The original green basecoat was a bit thin (or non-existant) in places so I've tried to hide this with the wash.

Took much longer than a wash usually does because of this, so I'm expecting this paint job to be rather challenging with trying to hit all the nooks and crannies.



















In an effort to finish my incomplete units, I'm setting myself the challenge of finishing the Wave Serpent this month as well as the Scorpions.

Really all it needs is a little detail work and something to break up the plain black at the rear end. I'm struggling for inspiration, but may just go with something simple like a grey lining in the recesses and a decal on the rear hatch.

Reavsie


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The Serpent actually looks really great, finish off the weapons, paint a gem or two, add a couple decals here and there and BAM! You got yourself a sweet looking serpent!

Looking forward to seeing the end result on both the serpent and the scorpions.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been a real slacker this month, but have just got time to complete the Scorpions (think it's unlikely the Serpent will get done).

All I've really done since last time is basecoated most of the non-armour stuff and laid down the first coat on the bases:





































I struggled a bit with colour scheme as I'm not keen on the usual brightly coloured Scorpions. After the wash on the armour I decided that I really like them dark so will be keeping them like this. Probably going with Commando Khaki on the armour ridges and the dreads.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Scorpions complete enough to post up for the monthly challenge. I just need to varnish then static grass for the finishing touches:





































Still had some trouble with the decals, just can't get them to lay flat on the curved helmets. Once I have a new job and some money coming in again, I may investigate other options.

Generally pretty happy with how these turned out. I like the darker look and am making fewer mistakes than previously. I put this down to a combination of practise and the Winsor & Newton Series 7 brushes I treated myself to a few months ago.

Haven't made much progress on the Wave Serpent but will be working on that this weekend.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Scorpoions looks great! I like the dimm white instead of bright yellow. I Always thought that was inappropriate on stealthy units such as scorpions. Good job!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Moriouce. Wasn't sure I could do justice to the usual scheme and really liked the darker look after washing the armour so decided to stick with muted colours.

I've added the finishing touches now - sealed with matt varnish, added some static grass and glossed the gems and eye lenses:





































Half way through the challenge and this is an army shot of what I have completed so far:










I've done a little tidy up on the Wave Serpent and will be working some more on this tomorrow. Hope to get this finished before the September thread goes up.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Wave Serpent complete*

Just finished the Wave Serpent. Really pleased with this one overall and finally had some success with the decals. Although they are pretty flat surfaces, these have softened and adhered much better.

This time round, I used Vallejo Decal Medium before and after placing the decal (wiped excess water off before removing decal from backing paper), left to dry overnight and then added a layer of Decal Fix.

The finished article:


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Avatar for September*

Going to attempt the Avatar this month:










I've straightened his sword since this pic.

Not part of the challenge, but a bonus personal target this month is to finish 5 more Dire Avengers:










After these, I still have another 10 to finish off, so will likely be the bonus units for a couple of months.

Reavsie out!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Little bit of work done on both of these:










Just done the black on plumes, helmet coil things and spare ammo clips.



















From what I have researched it seems that most people will paint an Avatar starting with the lightest colours and working through to the darkest, IE the opposite way to usual.

I've started with Sunburst Yellow with white in the hottest spots of eyes and mouth. Going to work my way up through Blazing Orange and Scab Red to Chaos Black. This feels really wrong working this way, hope it turns out ok.

Reavsie


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Might only be the picture but your blazing orange looks like it need to be watered down a bit. Never painted from light to darker colours so I'll hope it turn out great for you. The Avatar is such a cool model.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

You're right, it was a little thick. I did the edges of the armour plates first and then realised it was a bit thick so watered it down some. On this model particularly I really need to use much thinner layers so the underlying colours come through, to achieve a more graduated effect.

Must, thin, paints, more!


----------

